# WaterBug Mods



## Stonehenge (Jun 4, 2014)

I inherited a Waterbug from my brother. Appears to be in fairly decent shape. I was thinking the hull needs to be re-painted and am considering customizing the interior with some casting platforms front and back. 

I have zero fiberglass experience. Never had a need to do it in the past but am a carpenter so think it wouldn't be too much of a learning curve. 

Any issues with putting a casting platform or modifying a water bug? What I am concerned with is the side walls appear to have foam encased in fiberglass running along the length of the boat. If I do perform these mods should I remove this or work around/over it?

I have pics but don't know how to upload...


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. Lots of people willing to help.



> I have pics but don't know how to upload...


Look in the main menu - there is an entire section on it.

Once you do that you will get the answers you need.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Is it a Gheenoe clone? You can easily put a decks and casting platforms on it. Lots of guys have on every one of the Gheenoe type hulls, but the hull dimensions are very important. If it is a 13' hull, I wouldn't do it because I think they are too small to raise the center of gravity. If it is a 15+' hull, go ahead. I'd probably work around the foam on the sides if possible.

Nate


----------

